# GE washer - spinning cycle does not work



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I just posted, but now I have a new problem, and unfortunately I couldn't revise the title to reflect that new problem, so I'm posting a new thread.
I have a GE Profile washer, Model # WPXQ3090T2AA, purchased new in 1996. While doing a BIG load of clothes, during the spin cycle, I smelled a strong burning odor, so I shut it off. It would spin, but the water wouldn't go out. Now, when I just ran a test cycle, the spinning cycle does not work at all--there's just a low buzzing sound. What happened? Do you have any idea what needs to be fixed on it?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

If a washer cannot drain out the water, it cannot spin. Might be a good idea to check the drain pump/hoses first as a place to start.....maybe something jammed inside the drain pump.

http://www.applianceaid.com/genew.html#new_access
Some access helps.
Drain pump is at the front right bottom.









Pump and Motor Assembly

jeff.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

*UPDATE: The spin cycle works, but the water doesn't run out.*

Thanks, Jeff. I will check it out today.

The spin cycle is now back to working, but the water still doesn't run out. Do you have any different advice for me to check on since the spin cycle does work again?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Check the draining out first! Cannot spin/spin correctly with water inside.

jeff.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

12 year old washer? Time to think about buying new.
IMO, avoid all Kenmore products. This is just my opinion, based on some bad experience with Kenmore.

FW


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Due to the age, it might be the pump &/or motor. I think some used to have a drive belt...pump to motor. Might have been the 'strong burning odor' you mentioned.
I agree with FW about the age...might consider a new one.
But sorry to disagree about Kenmore. I've had good luck with them through out the years. But then again, I think it's Whirlpool, Kenmore and Hotpoint are all the same company.
____________________________________________

It's inevitable...build a million things and you're bound to have a thousand fail


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Jeff,

Thanks for your suggestions. We took the washer apart, found some debris in the pump, cleared that out, and it was good to go! We were surprised that the small amount of debris---a little bit of fuzz and a small piece of a twisty-tie---caused it to stop draining. Thanks again!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

SD515 said:


> Due to the age, it might be the pump &/or motor. I think some used to have a drive belt...pump to motor. Might have been the 'strong burning odor' you mentioned.
> I agree with FW about the age...might consider a new one.
> But sorry to disagree about Kenmore. I've had good luck with them through out the years. But then again, I think it's Whirlpool, Kenmore and Hotpoint are all the same company.
> ____________________________________________
> ...


Actually, Hotpoint is closer to being GE, unless something has changed since I worked on them.

The twistie tie was the culprit, I think.


----------

